# Loneliness



## fauxto (Jan 22, 2008)

Here's my starter image for a loneliness theme


----------



## Lisa B (Jan 23, 2008)

Me. Without my husband. At work - with no customers.

Just me and my reflection.


----------



## nossie (Jan 25, 2008)

Lisa B said:


> Me. Without my husband. At work - with no customers.
> 
> Just me and my reflection.


 
Is that not boredom or dependency instead?


----------



## Carman (Feb 16, 2008)

Along the same lines as the original post..


----------



## KellyKamikaze (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## chente922 (Feb 28, 2008)




----------



## Ajay (Feb 28, 2008)

I posted this another thread, but I was thinking of loneliness when I took it. Usually there is another set of feet next to me. He's been gone for Army training for awhile now and by morning I always end up sleeping on his side of the bed.


----------



## Battou (Feb 28, 2008)

I'd reshoot this if I had a good field to shoot with but...


----------



## BrandonS (Mar 1, 2008)

I really like the contributions in this one and felt I could contribute.  Here's a couple I came up with in my dorm room.  I hope two isn't too many for a single thread, but I narrowed it down to these two.


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Mar 1, 2008)

BrandonS said:


> I really like the contributions in this one and felt I could contribute. Here's a couple I came up with in my dorm room. I hope two isn't too many for a single thread, but I narrowed it down to these two.


 

That's heart wrenching.......


----------



## Ajay (Mar 1, 2008)

Tennessee Landscape said:


> That's heart wrenching.......


 

Yes it is.  :sad anim:

Nice job. Been trying to think of something to do along those lines too.  You did it well.


----------



## BrandonS (Mar 2, 2008)

thanks, one of the others was my hand with my wedding ring on my dcu's, but it didn't seem to portray it as good.


----------



## Yahoozy (Mar 18, 2008)

im trying for a different take on this one


----------



## bradster76 (Mar 23, 2008)

Rattlesnake Island, St. Augustine, Florida. June of 2003.


----------

